# GPU-Z 0.5.8 mit GPU-Bewertung erschienen



## M4xw0lf (21. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen,

Techpowerup hat heute eine neue Version (0.5.8) des beliebten Tools GPU-Z veröffentlicht. Neu ist hierbei unter anderem eine Bewertung der Güte des auf der Grafikkarte verbauten Grafikchips; bisher werden nur Nvidias *Fermi* (GF10x, 11x) und AMDs *HD7800* und *HD7900*-Serie unterstützt. Dabei verwendet das Programm laut Aussage von Techpowerup die gleichen Kritierien wie AMD/Nvidia um die GPUs den verschiedenen Karten oder Einsatzgebieten zuzuteilen (wie z.B. besonders sparsame Chips für Notebook-Grafikkarten oder solche, die besonders hohe Stromstärken verkraften können für high end Desktop-Grafikkarten). 
Um an die Bewertungsfunktion zu kommen, muss man durch einen Rechtsklick auf den Programmnamen im Fensterrahmen das Kontextmenü aufrufen und den Unterpunkt "Read ASIC quality..." auswählen. Die Güte der GPU gibt GPU-Z als einfache Prozentzahl an. Wie genau dieser Wert mit den Eigenschaften der Chips übereinstimmt (also vor allem, wie viel er über OC- oder UV-Potential einer GPU aussagt), wird sich zeigen müssen. 

Hier noch das vollständige Changelog der Version 0.5.8:


> Added explanation about PCI-Express power savings and 3D render test to accurately measure bus config under load
> Added function to display ASIC quality for Fermi and Southern Islands. (Located in the GPU-Z system menu)
> Fixed crash on older ATI cards
> Added voltage monitoring for HD 7970
> ...



Quelle/Download: Techpowerup


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. Januar 2012)

Hab mir mal meine Qualität angesehen - 54.6%. Wer macht mit?


----------



## Atomtoaster (21. Januar 2012)

Ich! Ich! 82.6%


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Januar 2012)

Ich würde gerne auch, aber meine 6970 wird bislang ja nicht unterstützt ^^


----------



## Vaykir (21. Januar 2012)

68.0%
Was bedeutet das jetzt?


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Januar 2012)

57,1%...würde gern wissen was ich damit anfangen kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> 57,1%...würde gern wissen was ich damit anfangen kann


 
Das gleiche wie mit dem Windows Leistungsindex.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Januar 2012)

Diese Zahlenwerte müssen jetzt mit der Zeit mit Erfahrungswerten verknüpft werden - damit man dann irgendwann sieht, ob sich eine GPU mit 80% besser OCen / UVen lässt als eine mit 50%


----------



## Atomtoaster (21. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das gleiche wie mit dem Windows Leistungsindex.


 

Das ist ja ne Menge


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das gleiche wie mit dem Windows Leistungsindex.


 
2*7,6

Was bedeutet das jetzt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> 2*7,6
> 
> Was bedeutet das jetzt?


 
du hast 7,6 im Leistungsindex?
Ich immer nur 5,9.


----------



## Vaykir (22. Januar 2012)

Ich hab 7,9 

Aber das mit der Prozentangabe verstehe ich trotzdem net


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> du hast 7,6 im Leistungsindex?
> Ich immer nur 5,9.


 
Bei den Einzelwerten du Held.
Gesamt hab ich 7,5.
Aber ohne SSD hast du da wohl selten ne Chance auf mehr als 5,9


----------



## Rizoma (22. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> du hast 7,6 im Leistungsindex?
> Ich immer nur 5,9.


 
ich hab sogar 7,8 

BtT.:  schade das das Tool noch nicht mit anderen Chips zusammen arbeitet :/ damit würden nämlich viel schneller Erfahrungswerte gesammelt werden können!


----------



## Vaykir (22. Januar 2012)

Rizoma schrieb:


> ich hab sogar 7,8
> 
> BtT.:  schade das das Tool noch nicht mit anderen Chips zusammen arbeitet :/ damit würden nämlich viel schneller Erfahrungswerte gesammelt werden können!


 
mit nem phenom II x4 955? niemals


----------



## Rizoma (22. Januar 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> mit nem phenom II x4 955? niemals


 
http://www.abload.de/img/unbenannt2zkjqj.png


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Januar 2012)

Rizoma schrieb:


> http://www.abload.de/img/unbenannt2zkjqj.png


 
Wo hast du da 7,8 beim Prozessor?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wo hast du da 7,8 beim Prozessor?


 
Außerdem ist es 5,7 und nicht 7,8.
Es zählt immer das schlechteste Ergebnis.


----------



## Rizoma (22. Januar 2012)

Also ich weis ja nicht wovon ihr redet aber bis vor kurzen hieß dieser Thead GPU Bewertung. Wie Vaykir und du auf CPU kommen ist mir schleierhaft ^^



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es 5,7 und nicht 7,8.
> Es zählt immer das schlechteste Ergebnis.



nur bei der gesamt Bewertung wird der niedrigste genommen


----------



## derP4computer (22. Januar 2012)

Meine ASIC quality: 44.0% ............. und nun?


----------



## OctoCore (22. Januar 2012)

Ich hab' 7.9 ...

und ASIC-Dingsi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Krieg ich jetzt 'nen Keks?


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Januar 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Meine ASIC quality: 44.0% ............. und nun?


 
Wirst du sterben falls 2012 wirklich die Welt untergeht.


----------



## Vaykir (22. Januar 2012)

Erst wenn du uns sagst was diese prozentzahl bedeutet.


----------



## Rizoma (22. Januar 2012)

Die Armen Händler ich sehe das schon kommen wenn das ein Indikator für die Chipqualität wird, (und damit auch fürs über-/unter- takten) werden die demnächst viele Grakas zurück bekommen in den 14 Tagen. Aber immerhin wurden sie dann nicht gequält wie es derzeit einige machen.


----------



## OctoCore (22. Januar 2012)

hm...


> We've found the ways in which AMD and NVIDIA segregate their freshly-made GPU ASICs based on the electrical leakages the chips produce (to increase yield by allotting them in different SKUs and performance bins), and we've found ways in which ASIC quality can be quantified and displayed.



Was meinen die mit electrical leakage? Die berüchtigten Leckströme?
Ja weniger, desto besser... desto weniger Verlustleistung.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Januar 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> hm...
> 
> 
> Was meinen die mit electrical leakage? Die berüchtigten Leckströme?
> Ja weniger, desto besser... desto weniger Verlustleistung.


 
Wäre man dann mit 0 oder mit 100% besser dran?


----------



## derP4computer (22. Januar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wirst du sterben falls 2012 wirklich die Welt untergeht.


 Dann baue ich mir eine Arche und nehme immer Pärchen mit, GPU braucht CPU, HDD braucht SSD, usw. 

Dich nehme ich nicht mit.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Januar 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Dann baue ich mir eine Arche und nehme immer Pärchen mit, GPU braucht CPU, HDD braucht SSD, usw.
> 
> Dich nehme ich nicht mit.


 
Aber...aber..


----------



## OctoCore (22. Januar 2012)

PC braucht DAU.
Nimm ihn!


----------



## Vaykir (22. Januar 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> hm...
> 
> 
> Was meinen die mit electrical leakage? Die berüchtigten Leckströme?
> Ja weniger, desto besser... desto weniger Verlustleistung.


 
ergibt auch kein sinn.
die gtx 580 hat ca 100% und lässt sich gut übertakten.
die hd 7970 hat 68% und lässt sich auch gut übertakten.
ergibt irgendwie immer noch kein wirklichen sinn das ganze.


----------



## OctoCore (22. Januar 2012)

Weniger bezog sich auf den Leckstrom.. nicht auf die Prozente.


----------



## Rizoma (22. Januar 2012)

ehrlich gefragt, frage ich mich auch wie sie diese leakage genau messen wollen! So lange der Prozessor nicht verlötet ist gibt es keinerlei andere Komponenten die das Ergebnis verfälschen können. Doch nun sind zahlreiche Leiterbahnen und andere elektronische Bauteile verbaut! Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann da sie an Hand der Vcore diese bestimmen das würde aber heißen UC/OC mit Vcore Änderung müsste das Ergebnis verfälschen.


----------



## OctoCore (22. Januar 2012)

Also am Vcore hängt es auch nicht.
Den habe ich spaßeshalber mal hoch und runter gesetzt.
Die 98,6 % bleiben kleben.

Im TechPowerUp-Thread zu dem Thema haben welche weit über 100%.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Januar 2012)

71,7 nich schlecht für nen 580... könnte besser sein


----------



## OctoCore (22. Januar 2012)

lol   


> könnte besser sein


Soll das ein Witz sein?
Gefrustet wegen irgendwas, von dem niemand weiß, was es bedeutet?


----------



## mater19 (22. Januar 2012)

50,9 bei einer 580... wo sind die € hin???






*sysProfile: ID: 117544 - mater19*


----------



## Rizoma (22. Januar 2012)

Also im TechPower Forum steht von W1zzard folgendes



> it's from the gpu silicon, and it's used to calculate the gpu voltage.
> "bad" gpus get a higher voltage so they make the default clock. "good" gpus can do it with lower voltage
> as you've seen in this thread, the scale for nvidia isnt perfect yet, so  i'll apply some fixes once I have more data that suggests the typical  ranges of gpu leakages



Das aber die Prozente noch keine Erfahrungen widerspiegeln ist natürlich schwer zu sagen was nun gut ist oder was schlecht so wie es aus schaut scheint ein Höherer Wert besser zu ein. Rein von der Theorie müssten dann ja in Notebooks die qualitativ höchsten Chips befinden hat wer nen Notebook wo die Graka auf den GF10x oder GF11x Basiert zum Testen ?


----------



## Trefoil80 (22. Januar 2012)

Habe 74,3% mit meiner GTX470.


----------



## OctoCore (22. Januar 2012)

Ich schmeiss jetzt mal 'ne Theorie in den luftleeren Raum (für nVidia-GPUs):

Bei NV gibt es praktisch nur zwei Chipdesigns für die 500er.
Die beiden Flaggschiffe sind die 580 und 560TI.
Die kommen beide wohl auf recht hohe Werte.
Alles jeweils darunter sind abgespeckte Kastrate - die kommen dann auf niedrigere Werte.

Zumindest scheint mir da so ein Muster zu sein.

Öhm- o okay - ist wohl geplatzt - etwas über 50 für eine 580 passt da nicht rein


----------



## bulldozer (22. Januar 2012)

75,4% gpu1
70,0% gpu2


----------



## OctoCore (22. Januar 2012)

Wie auch immer - zumindest bei mir ist der Wert festgenagelt. 
Durch Temperatur/Spannung/Takt ändert sich rein garnichts.


----------



## Wild Thing (22. Januar 2012)

71,7.....:d


----------



## sT@lK3r-x (22. Januar 2012)

87,1 mit ner gtx580


----------



## Silmare (22. Januar 2012)

89,1 % bei einer gtx 570.


----------



## webwebber (22. Januar 2012)

66 und 61 bei einer GTX 590


----------



## -NTB- (22. Januar 2012)

86%bei meiner gtx 570 phantom


----------



## Placebo (22. Januar 2012)

webwebber schrieb:


> 66 und 61 bei einer GTX 590


 Also sind niedrigere Werte besser? Die GTX 590 hat doch selektierte Chips, oder?


----------



## OctoCore (22. Januar 2012)

Hat sie? Eigentlich laufen die GPUs im Vergleich zur 580 eher untertaktet.


----------



## Mysterion (22. Januar 2012)

92 %

auf einer Gigabyte GTX 580 Super Overclocked!


----------



## mae1cum77 (22. Januar 2012)

93,4 mit EVGA GTX 570 HD...


----------



## grinser8 (22. Januar 2012)

Moin moin,

also meine GTX 480 hat 70,3%.


mfg


----------



## volte01 (22. Januar 2012)

Juhu! Hab ne Qualität von 105.7%


----------



## atze (22. Januar 2012)

Ich denk bei 105.1% kann ich auch noch zufrieden sein oda? 

Die erste macht o.g. 105.1%, die geht auch weiter zu takten (so um die 1GHz Spiel-stabil, ab 1050MHz wird instabil), die 2. macht "nur" 86.3%, diese geht auch "nur" auf etwa 950MHz Spiel-stabil...also damit könnte man evtl auch auf die übertaktbarkeit schließen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (22. Januar 2012)

Mal abwarten, was das wirlich aussagt. Sind bisher alles nur Spekulationen und wohl noch nicht ganz ausgereift.


----------



## csms (22. Januar 2012)

Morgen
Ich habe bei meiner GF 560TI 112,0%.
MfG


----------



## mmayr (22. Januar 2012)

73,7%

...was immer das heißen mag!


----------



## BabaYaga (22. Januar 2012)

64%, was auch immer das bringen mag


----------



## Henninges (22. Januar 2012)

und nu ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (22. Januar 2012)

71,4% mit einer GTS 450.

Hat mal jemand geschaut ob sich die Bewertung mit nem anderen Treiber ändert? Man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Andrö (22. Januar 2012)

Meine hat 112% 

ist eine wassergekühlte GTX 470 und läuft OC auf 915 Mhz anstatt 608 Mhz


----------



## ph1driver (22. Januar 2012)

Andrö schrieb:


> Meine hat 112%



Man weiß doch noch garnicht was es mit den Prozenten auf sich hat. Vielleicht ist es ja nicht  sondern


----------



## dorow (22. Januar 2012)

Ich habe bei meiner EVGA GTX 570  89,4%


----------



## Andrö (22. Januar 2012)

hmm aber 300 mhz oc mit ner gtx 470 bei nichtmal maximaler spannung scheint mir doch schon ganz gut^^ und das strommessgerät zeigt auch einen moderaten wert an.

glaube also, dass der wert nicht unbedingt negativ sein kann^^


----------



## thommy96 (22. Januar 2012)

Meine GTX 580 Phantom 1.5 GB hat 94.6%

Was bedeutet es eigentlich?
Bedeutet es das es noch in guten Zustand ist?


----------



## dimotion (22. Januar 2012)

Ich habe nur 73,4%
GTX 580m 735/1850 MHz overclocked
i7-2820QM
16GB Corsair DDR3 667 MHz 
Intel SSD320 300 GB 
OCZ Vertex3 240 GB
Optiarc BD RW BD-5740H
Hannstar HSD173PUW1
Clevo P170HMx
3D Mark 11 4114P
3D Mark Vantage 16936P
3d Mark 06 21470P


----------



## hl. Geist (22. Januar 2012)

57,4, Gtx465.
Die Theorie könnte sich bestätigen


----------



## AMD@OPA (22. Januar 2012)

87,7% mit einer MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Januar 2012)

Ich denke, das ganze wird anhand der VID festgemacht. Eigentlich kann man aber sagen, dass eine niedrige VID schlecht ist, denn bei den Chips musste die abgesenkt werden, damit der Chip noch im TDP Spielraum arbeitet, folglich ist das nen "heißer" Chip.. 



> Je geringer die VID innerhalb der Unter- und Obergrenzen einer CPU liegt, umso niedriger ist die elektrische Güte und um so größer allerdings auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit für gute OC-Ergebnisse. Eine niedrige VID bedeutet jedoch generell mehr Stromfluss, so dass besser gekühlt werden muss als bei einer hohen VID. Für normales OC ist eine mittlere VID die günstigste Voraussetzung. Jede CPU kann allerdings aus diesem Schema ausbrechen, es lohnt also immer, die Grenzen auszutesten. Die jeweilige VID liest man am Besten mit CoreTemp aus]


----------



## hanfi104 (22. Januar 2012)

GTX 570 Direct CUII 96,9%, was auch immer das heißen mag

0,963v mit 742MHzStock


----------



## m-o-m-o (22. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht sollten wir unsere VID dazu posten:

Also:
GPU: GTX 570
ASIC Quality: 54.6%
VID: 1.013V


----------



## ph1driver (22. Januar 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir unsere VID dazu posten:



Idle oder Load?


----------



## m-o-m-o (22. Januar 2012)

Ich habe meine VID vom P0 State gepostet, also Load.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Januar 2012)

48,3%... ganz schön schlecht


----------



## labecula (22. Januar 2012)

Hm, 102.0%... Mehr als 100% ist an sich ja schon quark...nunja... Offenbar werden die Herstellerangaben mit einem Verhältnis von Taktung zu Spannung verglichen oder so. Also ein Wert so wertvoll wie ein Windbeutel...

ist ja nicht so das meine Karte kein Potenzial hätte, imemrhin schafft sie stabil 1Ghz bei 1.025V. Aber 102%??? Na...

BTW: 560Ti TGT Beast


----------



## ph1driver (22. Januar 2012)

Also meine VID ist 1,0750 V

Um daraus einen durchschnitt zu errechnen müsste man ja nach GraKa, Taktung und VDDC die Karten in einer Liste sortieren.

Karte: Palit GTS 450
GPU Clock: 783 MHz
Memory Clock: 902 MHz
VDDC: 1,0750 V


Wer erklärt sich dazu bereit?


----------



## Bullvai (22. Januar 2012)

74,3% bei meiner 570 gtx


----------



## bulldozer (22. Januar 2012)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich denke, das ganze wird anhand der VID festgemacht. Eigentlich kann man aber sagen, dass eine niedrige VID schlecht ist, denn bei den Chips musste die abgesenkt werden, damit der Chip noch im TDP Spielraum arbeitet, folglich ist das nen "heißer" Chip..


 


Das is doch genau anders rum...
Prozessoren mit niedrigerer Spannung verbrauchen weniger Strom und führen meist zu besseren OC Ergebnissen... ich sehe nicht wie eine niedrige VID dann schlecht sein sollte?
Das ist ja der Punkt den die Hersteller meist bei Dual-GPU Karten verfolgen.
Besonders bei der GTX 590 war es extrem. 
Da die Fermi GPU's ja nicht grade Sparfüchse sind, wurde monatelang selektiert und die besten GPU's rausgepickt die in der Lage waren den Standardtakt bei besonders niedriger Spannung zu halten um so noch im Rahmen der 375W TDP (2x 8-pin) zu bleiben. Das wurde oft genug berichtet.


----------



## CompuChecker (22. Januar 2012)

Gigabyte GTX580 SOC @950 Mhz

Qualität 107%


----------



## Ralle@ (22. Januar 2012)

Bei mir spuckt das Programm 63,1% aus.
Meine GTX 580 läuft mit 900/2200 und 1.088.


----------



## Ueshiba (22. Januar 2012)

Kann mir einer Sagen, wie lange der "Test" dauert?

Lt. GPU-Z sollte es ein "Small Test" sein, bei mir rudert das Ding aber seit 30 minuten vor sich hin...? 

GPU: 560Ti auf GF110


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Januar 2012)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Das is doch genau anders rum...
> Prozessoren mit niedrigerer Spannung verbrauchen weniger Strom und führen meist zu besseren OC Ergebnissen... ich sehe nicht wie eine niedrige VID dann schlecht sein sollte?
> Das ist ja der Punkt den die Hersteller meist bei Dual-GPU Karten verfolgen.
> Besonders bei der GTX 590 war es extrem.
> Da die Fermi GPU's ja nicht grade Sparfüchse sind, wurde monatelang selektiert und die besten GPU's rausgepickt die in der Lage waren den Standardtakt bei besonders niedriger Spannung zu halten um so noch im Rahmen der 375W TDP (2x 8-pin) zu bleiben. Das wurde oft genug berichtet.


Es gibt 2 Variablen Stromstärke und Spannung, wenn du im TDP Rahmen bleiben willst musst du die Spannung absenken 
Ich denke nicht, dass der Hersteller da immer die möglichst niedrige VID raussucht, bei der die Karte noch stabil ist, denn:
a. Wäre das viel zu viel Arbeit
b. Warum kann man dann die Karten noch teils sehr weit UV?
Sondern, dass er die Spannung soweit absenkt, bis er im TDP Rahmen ist 
@ph1driver Die VID ändert sich nicht, folglich müsste man einfach nur nach VID und Karte sortieren (Non Referenz muss man halt ausschließen) 
mfg


----------



## Wolli (22. Januar 2012)

hmm also der wert ist mir irgenwie suspekt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Januar 2012)

Ueshiba schrieb:


> Kann mir einer Sagen, wie lange der "Test" dauert?
> 
> Lt. GPU-Z sollte es ein "Small Test" sein, bei mir rudert das Ding aber seit 30 minuten vor sich hin...?
> 
> GPU: 560Ti auf GF110


 
Der Test hat mit der Bewertung nichts zu tun und macht so lange weiter bis du ihn abbrichst. Die Bewertung gibts per Rechtsklick --> ASIC Test... steht aber auch so in der News


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Januar 2012)

Entweder die ist Pissgeil () und brezelt alles weg oder einfach nur Saugeil und läuft wie Otze


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (22. Januar 2012)

43,4% bei meiner MSI GTX 460 Hawk.  Meine 9600GT wird allerdings nicht supportet.


----------



## Spinal (22. Januar 2012)

Wäre doch mal interessant zu wissen wie der Wert der XFX Radeon 7970 ist. Schliesslich wurde da behauptet, die GPUs seien selektiert 

btw. GTX 480 69,7%

bye
Spinal


----------



## Ueshiba (22. Januar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Test hat mit der Bewertung nichts zu tun und macht so lange weiter bis du ihn abbrichst. Die Bewertung gibts per Rechtsklick --> ASIC Test... steht aber auch so in der News


 
Oje, ich werde Alt ...Wer lesen kann usw...

Naja, mein Wert ist dann 84.9%

GTX560 Ti 448 cores, VID 0.975




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (22. Januar 2012)

@uesheba

Die ASIC-Quality "dauert" eigentlich nicht. Das Ergebnis ist praktisch sofort da. Es wird wohl nur was ausgelesen.

Und was die VID-Spekulationen angeht: Mag sein, aber VID ist nicht gleich Betriebsspannung, auch wenns grade bei GraKas immer fröhlich zusammengewürfelt wird. Eine Spannungsänderung ändert nichts am AQ.
Trotz der unterschiedlichen Egebnisse bleibe ich erstmal dabei, das es mit dem "Vollausbau" der GPU zusammenhängt. 
580er und echte 560Ti tendieren deutlich mehr in Richtung 100 als andere.


----------



## Ueshiba (22. Januar 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> @uesheba
> 
> Die ASIC-Quality "dauert" eigentlich nicht. Das Ergebnis ist praktisch sofort da. Es wird wohl nur was ausgelesen.
> 
> ...



Ja, ich hab mittlerweile Alks Rat verfolgt und die News gelesen...

Punkto Ergebnis und bedeutung des Werts:

Wieso postet denn keiner mal die Frage ins Techpowerup Forum um zu wissen was dieser % Wert denn eigentlich bedeutet?

Spekulieren kann man, denke ich, noch eine Weile, der Coder des Tools könnte aber näheres beibringen, oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Januar 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> 580er und echte 560Ti tendieren deutlich mehr in Richtung 100 als andere.


 
naja, dann hab ich mit ner 580 und unter 50% wohl die "Arschkarte"


----------



## JackOnell (22. Januar 2012)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder die ist Pissgeil () und brezelt alles weg oder einfach nur Saugeil und läuft wie Otze


@anke
Es wird die pissgeile sein
@top
Ich denke nicht das esd Rätseln Sinn macht, gibt es keine angaben vom Hersteller ?


----------



## Gast1668121804 (22. Januar 2012)

Hier mein Ergebnis: 80,9%
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX 560 Ti 448 (Direct Cu II) @ Alpenföhn Peter mit 2x Noiseblocker BlacksilentPro 92mm PWM
Standard: 732/1900 MHz @ 1,000 V
Undervolting: 732/1900 MHz @ 0,963 V
Overeclocking: 800/2000 MHz @ 1,013 V
                     850/2100 MHz @ 1,063 V

Alles 1h OCCT 4.0 GPU-Test mit Errorcheck geprüft (0 Fehler) und geprüft in Spielen.


----------



## OctoCore (22. Januar 2012)

Im Forum bei TechPowerUp schreibt W1zzard ja auch, dass es bei NV-Karten extrem schwankt und dass er die Sache noch weiter überarbeiten will.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Januar 2012)

csms schrieb:


> Morgen
> Ich habe bei meiner GF 560TI 112,0%.
> MfG


 

80,3% (Gigabyte GTX 560 TI OC)


----------



## Ueshiba (22. Januar 2012)

Naja, ich finds schon recht Lustig dass sich einige, bei niedrigen Werten, "traurig" fühlen, und andere über höhere Werte bei vergleichbaren Karten Staunen 

...obwohl keiner wirklich weiss was der Wert in sich hat


----------



## JackOnell (22. Januar 2012)

Ueshiba schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich finds schon recht Lustig dass sich einige, bei niedrigen Werten, "traurig" fühlen, und andere über höhere Werte bei vergleichbaren Karten Staunen
> 
> ...obwohl keiner wirklich weiss was der Wert in sich hat



Sehe ich auch so deshalb schaue ich garnicht erst.


----------



## BlueLaser (22. Januar 2012)

77,7%
Last VID 1.0120
Idle 0.950


----------



## KaterTom (22. Januar 2012)

Ja, genau! Dieses neue "Qualitätsmerkmal" erinnert mich irgendwie an das Sprichwort "Schlafende Hunde soll man nicht wecken".


----------



## OctoCore (22. Januar 2012)

Ist doch egal.
Ein neuer SchwaVer wird immer gern genommen. Meiner ist länger als deiner. 
Und wer traurig ist, dem kann geholfen werden.
Neu im Marktplatz:
_Tausche 112% 560TI gegen 40% 580._


----------



## Xtreme RS (22. Januar 2012)

Hm 
1. 100,86 %
2. 78,6 %

Macht 89,73 % im Schnitt....das ist noch eine Eins Herr Lehrer !!! 


Edit: Verdammt ich bin ein Streber xD


----------



## OctoCore (22. Januar 2012)

> Macht 89,73 % im Schnitt....das ist noch eine Eins Herr Lehrer !!!



Okay, setzen!



			
				JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich auch so deshalb schaue ich garnicht erst.



Ach, doch so schlecht?


----------



## Pumpi (22. Januar 2012)

Ich hab unter anderem eine die läuft wie otze:

580 @ 101% 0.957Vid

Aber auch eine nicht so pissgeile:

580 @ 86% 0.990Vid

Schade das sie nie paralell laufen werden


----------



## DAEF13 (22. Januar 2012)

Bei meiner 560Ti wird 80,3% angezeigt, was auch immer das bedeuten soll...

Ist ein Referenzdesign und läuft mit WaKü mit folgenden werden:
Standard: 851Mhz - 1,012V
Max OC bei Standardspannung: 950Mhz - 1,012V
Und das bisher höchst getestete waren ~1025Mhz bei 1,100V

Wobeí ich die 1,1V einfach mal zum testen hochgesetzt habe, die 1Ghz gehen sicher auch mit weniger Spannung


----------



## Der Maniac (22. Januar 2012)

Ok, ich muss mich jetzt mal dumstellen.... Wo finde ich den Kram? o.O Ich hab die neueste GPU-Z Version runtergeladen... Aber wo finde ich die Anzeige für diese Werte? Bin ich irgendwie komplett verblödet? o.0


----------



## Rixx (22. Januar 2012)

oberer Rand mit rechts Klick
dann 2 letztes von unten auswählen


----------



## Der Maniac (22. Januar 2012)

Aiii, danke!

GTX 580 #1 87,4%
GTX 580 #2 96,9%
G 210    # Not supported^^


----------



## FabulousBK81 (22. Januar 2012)

Hmm,seltsame werte...meine 480er hat nur 45,7% laufen tut sie von haus aus mit 1,075v und geht mit oc bis auf 830mhz
core takt.Für mehr brauche ich dann schon 1,088v aber von diesem gpu-z wert werde ich nicht schlau...


----------



## bulldozer (22. Januar 2012)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Es gibt 2 Variablen Stromstärke und Spannung, wenn du im TDP Rahmen bleiben willst musst du die Spannung absenken
> Ich denke nicht, dass der Hersteller da immer die möglichst niedrige VID raussucht, bei der die Karte noch stabil ist, denn:
> a. Wäre das viel zu viel Arbeit
> b. Warum kann man dann die Karten noch teils sehr weit UV?
> ...


 
Das meinte ich doch... Die vom Hersteller standardmäßig festgelegete Spannungsvorgabe ist die VID... und die ist bei selektierten, qualitativ hochwertigeren Chips eben entsprechend niedriger.
Nicht umsonst zieht die GTX 590 *pro GPU* fast 40W weniger als ein GTX 570 SLI system, bietet aber die selbe Performance. (nachzusehen hier: GeForce GTX 590 review)


Naja, hier mal meine Daten:

GTX 590 @ stock
Idle VID: 0,8975
load VID: 0,913

75,4% und 70,0%


----------



## Rail (22. Januar 2012)

pov 580
vdd 1,0v@load




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nascar4444 (22. Januar 2012)

Meine ASIC quality: 109,7%

GTX 570 Phantom...

normal getaktet...


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Januar 2012)

nascar4444 schrieb:


> Meine ASIC quality: 109,7%
> 
> GTX 570 Phantom...
> 
> normal getaktet...


 
Dann schau doch mal ob sie ein OC-Monster ist ^^


----------



## nascar4444 (22. Januar 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Dann schau doch mal ob sie ein OC-Monster ist ^^



habse im spiele windows mit 850 MHz laufen bei 1,000 V 

900MHz ging auch..


----------



## OdlG (22. Januar 2012)

98.9% ... ist das gut oder schlecht?


----------



## Kev95 (22. Januar 2012)

OdlG schrieb:


> 98.9% ... ist das gut oder schlecht?


 Joa das scheint gut zu sein. 

Meine GTX460 Hawk hat 71,4%.


----------



## OdlG (22. Januar 2012)

also ich habe die nicht sehr weit getaktet bekommen xD ist allerdings ein sehr eigenes design. deshalb auch nur ddr3-speicher. bei standard VID waren kaum mehr als diese 950MHz drin. Habe aber kaum Erfahrung mit den GTX5xxern, daher weiß ich nicht, was hier normale Spannungen sind. Habe meine nVidia Erfahrungen nur auf GT200 und G80/G92 aufgebaut


----------



## Mysterion (22. Januar 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> 93,4 mit EVGA GTX 570 HD...


 
Vielleicht eine gut getarnte GTX 580?


----------



## Rixx (22. Januar 2012)

Zotac GTX 480 AMP 74,9 % 
POV   GTX 480        72,3 %


----------



## killer89 (22. Januar 2012)

Karte siehe Sig - 90,3% ist das jetzt toll?

MfG


----------



## RKO (22. Januar 2012)

GPU : Palit GTX 570
ASIC quality : 122%
Heißt das jetzt das meine GTX 570 ein OC Monster ist? ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Januar 2012)

*hust* Umfrage: Chip Qualität von HD7970 GPU's - ComputerBase Forum
Sollte alles notwendige sagen


----------



## tiga05 (22. Januar 2012)

Mh.... Laut Hardwareluxx bedeutet ASIC folgendes:



> ...Das zweite wichtige Feature ist die ASIC-Qualität. Diese ist für alle  NVIDIA Grafikkarten auf Fermi-Basis sowie AMDs Southern Island Karten  verfügbar. Die ASIC-Qualität wird durch die anliegende Spannung  bestimmt, die nötig ist um den Chip zu betreiben. Durch verbesserte  Fertigungsprozesse konnten sowohl AMD als auch NVIDIA in der  Vergangenheit die Ausbeute verbessern. GPU-Z scheint in der aktuellen  Version einen Weg gefunden zu haben die ASIC-Qualität in Zahlen  darzustellen.



http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...em-pci-express-status-und-asic-qualitaet.htmlQuelle

btw: 75,1% mit EVGA GTX570.

Durch verbesserte Fertigung etc. , sollte doch eine neuere GTX570 einen höheren Wert haben, oder nicht (wenn das stimmt, was Hardwareluxx sagt)?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Januar 2012)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> *hust* Umfrage: Chip Qualität von HD7970 GPU's - ComputerBase Forum
> Sollte alles notwendige sagen


 
Na in dem Fall hab ich wirklich ne ASIC-Arschkarte - aber 900MHz bei 1,1v gehn trotzdem


----------



## BittersweetPoison (23. Januar 2012)

und was heißen diese ASIC werte jetzt wirklich?
Ich habe mit meiner EVGA GTX 570 einen wet von 101.1%.
Ist dass jetzt gut oder schlecht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolli (23. Januar 2012)

jetzt ma ernsthaft ich dachte 111.1% mit meiner gtx 570 waren schon mysteriös aber jetz hab ich mal aus langerweile aufm laptop getestet...

naja guckts euch an , muss definitiv noch verbuggt sein der test




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spionkaese (23. Januar 2012)

Wolli schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt ma ernsthaft ich dachte 111.1% mit meiner gtx 570 waren schon mysteriös aber jetz hab ich mal aus langerweile aufm laptop getestet...
> 
> naja guckts euch an , muss definitiv noch verbuggt sein der test
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=512944"/>



Geil


----------



## dustyjerk (23. Januar 2012)

Also mit meiner ASUS GTX 570 (Referenzkühler) hab ich 72,3% bekommen


----------



## bulldozer (23. Januar 2012)

Wolli schrieb:


> jetzt ma ernsthaft ich dachte 111.1% mit meiner gtx 570 waren schon mysteriös aber jetz hab ich mal aus langerweile aufm laptop getestet...
> 
> naja guckts euch an , muss definitiv noch verbuggt sein der test
> 
> ...


 
LOL.

Die lässt sich bestimmt auf GTX 580 Niveau übertakten


----------



## MG42 (23. Januar 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Hab mir mal meine Qualität angesehen - 54.6%. Wer macht mit?


 
Bitte, wo ist das einsehbar??? Ich hab mir auch grade die aktuelle Version geholt, nur find ich das nirgends .


----------



## Braineater (23. Januar 2012)

Sinnvoll wäre wenn jemand die ASIC Qualität postet auch die standard VID unter Last mit anzugeben.

Denn dann könnte man mal einen vergleich zwischen der angeblichen Qualität und der VID herstellen.

BTW ich hab mit meiner gtx 570 2,5GB von EVGA eine Qualität von 97,7% und hab eine VID von 0,963V unter Last.


Ich schätze mal wirklich das der Wert einfach anhand der VID errechnet wird. NV wird einen minimal Wert haben bei dem die Chips problemfrei mit standardtakt laufen. Alles was da drüber ist wird wohl schlechter sein von der Qualität. Die GPU-Z entwickler werden nichts anderes gemacht haben als den standardwert zu nehmen und dann einfach eine Differenz in % rechnen zu lassen.
Da ist es klar das mit Notebookchips solche sinnlosen werte dabei rauskommen, da die Chips ja im gegensatz zu den Desktop Chips stark undervoltet laufen.


----------



## Dre (23. Januar 2012)

Gigabyte Gtx 570 OC (Tripplefan Design) @ 780/1560/1900 werksseitig overclocked. Die Spannung musste ich schon bei der Installation auf 1,038 Volt raufdrehen, damit das Ding überhaupt läuft. Für Battlefield 3, Metro 2033 sowie andere Grafikfresser muss ich sogar auf 1,050 Volt raufgehen, sonst Absturtz

Hatte schon immer vermutet, dass der Chip einfach schlecht ist. 

GPU-Z meint: ASIC-Quality: 46,6 %


----------



## Spinal (23. Januar 2012)

Könnte man mit einem anderen Bios evtl. den Wert verändern?

bye
Spinal


----------



## Braineater (23. Januar 2012)

warscheinlich würde das gehen. Bei höherer Spannung schlechterer wert bei niedrigerer Spannung besserer Wert.
Müsste halt mal jemand testen obs wirklich so ist


----------



## OdlG (23. Januar 2012)

Wolli schrieb:


> jetzt ma ernsthaft ich dachte 111.1% mit meiner gtx 570 waren schon mysteriös aber jetz hab ich mal aus langerweile aufm laptop getestet...
> 
> naja guckts euch an , muss definitiv noch verbuggt sein der test
> 
> ...


 
Sollten wohl 2,5GHz Kerntakt möglich sein  bei 1,05V 

also meine 98,9% habe ich auch mit einem gemoddeten bios erreicht. habe leicht übertaktet. kann aber gerade kein anderes testen. mache ich später mal


----------



## orangebutt (23. Januar 2012)

msi 580 gtx twin frozr II -> 77,7% ... beim neustart dann nen anderen wert um die 80% ausgespuckt


----------



## KaterTom (23. Januar 2012)

Im TechPowerUp-Forum schreibt der User "W1zzrd", der(so wie ich das verstehe) das Tool wohl entwickelt hat oder damit sehr vertraut ist, folgendes :

 		 			by W1zzard (January 21st - 11:12 PM) - Reply 
by: Freedom4556I wonder where Wizz is pulling this number from and what it was originally meant to represent?​it's from the gpu silicon, and it's used to calculate the gpu voltage.

"bad" gpus get a higher voltage so they make the default clock. "good" gpus can do it with lower voltage

as you've seen in this thread, the scale for nvidia isnt perfect yet, so  i'll apply some fixes once I have more data that suggests the typical  ranges of gpu leakages

Das heisst also, dass die Auslesung des Wertes für die Fermis noch nicht so ganz passt.
Quelle:TechPowerUp GPU-Z 0.5.8 Released | techPowerUp leider sind die Posts nicht nummeriert, müsst ein Stück weit runterscrollen.


----------



## Dark Messiah (23. Januar 2012)

85,7% mit einer gtx 460 1gb.. joa xD


----------



## MrWan (23. Januar 2012)

MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr III/OC PE: 89,1%, default VID: 0,975V


----------



## bulldozer (23. Januar 2012)

Dre schrieb:


> Gigabyte Gtx 570 OC (Tripplefan Design) @ 780/1560/1900 werksseitig overclocked. Die Spannung musste ich schon bei der Installation auf 1,038 Volt raufdrehen, damit das Ding überhaupt läuft. Für Battlefield 3, Metro 2033 sowie andere Grafikfresser muss ich sogar auf 1,050 Volt raufgehen, sonst Absturtz
> 
> Hatte schon immer vermutet, dass der Chip einfach schlecht ist.
> 
> GPU-Z meint: ASIC-Quality: 46,6 %


 

Sehr interessant. Das dürfte die bisher ausschlaggebendste Erkentnis sein.
Dann stimmt der Wert also tatsächlich (außer es ist Zufall ): Niedrigere ASIC-Quality -> schlechteres OC bzw. mehr Spannung nötig.


----------



## Legacyy (23. Januar 2012)

ich hab 71,7, gpu läuft mit 0,973v und 800MHz ohne Probleme 24/7. Bis 950MHz bin ich auch schon ma gekommen, jetz nur noch bis 935 . Werd heute abend auch mal ein BIOS Flash machen, mal gucken was GPU-Z dann sagt^^


----------



## hotfirefox (23. Januar 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne auch, aber meine 6970 wird bislang ja nicht unterstützt ^^


 
Meine auch nicht!
Liegt wohl daran das es mal eine 6950 war


----------



## Portal501 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mit meiner AMD-7970

79,8%

www.sysprofile.de/id129068


----------



## KaterTom (23. Januar 2012)

Das gleiche wie vorher. Der Wert-bzw. die Grundlage für dessen Berechnung- ist fest im Chip hinterlegt und kann nicht durch flashen o.Ä. verändert werden.


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Januar 2012)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Meine auch nicht!
> Liegt wohl daran das es mal eine 6950 war


 
Nö, es liegt daran, dass es zu den GPUs vor GCN wohl (bisher) keine Information über die ASIC-quality gibt (bzw. die dem GPU-Z Entwickler nicht vorliegen) und deshalb grundsätzlich keine Caymans und ältere GPUs unterstützt werden.


----------



## SanjiWhite (23. Januar 2012)

Meine ASIC-Qualität: 69,4%
Mit einer GTX 580 Lightning, von der ich mehr erwartet hätte was Overclockingverhalten angeht, aber was soll man machen


----------



## m-o-m-o (23. Januar 2012)

Wolli schrieb:


> jetzt ma ernsthaft ich dachte 111.1% mit meiner gtx 570 waren schon mysteriös aber jetz hab ich mal aus langerweile aufm laptop getestet...
> 
> naja guckts euch an , muss definitiv noch verbuggt sein der test
> 
> ...


 
And the winner is.... Wolli!


----------



## Wolli (23. Januar 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> And the winner is.... Wolli!


 
YEAY !!!    

... wo ist mein keks? ;D


----------



## Punsher (23. Januar 2012)

Ich raffs nicht. Wo muss ich klicken um den "Test" für ASIC zu starten???? Wenn ich im ersten Fenster oben links klicke kommt da nur Read Register, Write Register und I2C Dump. Hab ne GTX480 ...

edit: lol habs gefunden ... wusste garnicht, dass man GANZ oben en Menü aufrufen kann Hab 63,1% ....


----------



## D3N$0 (23. Januar 2012)

Schade das der Test nicht auf älteren Karten läuft, mich würds interessieren was der zu meiner 5870er und 5850ern sagen würde


----------



## hanfi104 (23. Januar 2012)

Dre schrieb:


> Gigabyte Gtx 570 OC (Tripplefan Design) @ 780/1560/1900 werksseitig overclocked. Die Spannung musste ich schon bei der Installation auf 1,038 Volt raufdrehen, damit das Ding überhaupt läuft. Für Battlefield 3, Metro 2033 sowie andere Grafikfresser muss ich sogar auf 1,050 Volt raufgehen, sonst Absturtz
> 
> Hatte schon immer vermutet, dass der Chip einfach schlecht ist.
> 
> GPU-Z meint: ASIC-Quality: 46,6 %


 Ich glaube das deine GPU beschädigt ist denn selbst mit 46,6% solltest du 780MHz mit nicht mehr als 1,01Volt brauchen, mit 1,013V schaffe ich 823MHz habe 96,9%.
Möglicherweise kühlt dein Kühler nicht korrekt, wieviel Grad hast du denn bei BF3 und 1,038V?


----------



## guna7 (23. Januar 2012)

94,6% mit meiner GTX560Ti

Und was sagt mir das jetzt?


----------



## qwerty (23. Januar 2012)

95.7% 

nur was heisst das


----------



## hotfirefox (23. Januar 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Nö, es liegt daran, dass es zu den GPUs vor GCN wohl (bisher) keine Information über die ASIC-quality gibt (bzw. die dem GPU-Z Entwickler nicht vorliegen) und deshalb grundsätzlich keine Caymans und ältere GPUs unterstützt werden.


 
Achso, hätte mal genauer lesen sollen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Januar 2012)

wie meine geht siehe signatur  dann müste ich eigentlich über 120% haben  also irgendwie komisch





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raketenjoint (23. Januar 2012)

70,3%
Und das ist für Diejenigen, die wissen wollen was es bedeutet:
qualitaet.html"]http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/software/anwendungprogramme/21192-gpu-z-058-mit-korrektem-pci-express-status-und-asic-qualitaet.html​[/URL]
812,4% sind schon etwas merkwürdig. Vielleicht meinte es 81,24%.​


----------



## Jack.Wulf (23. Januar 2012)

86,2 sind auch ganz schön viel oder auch wenn keiner bisher wirklich was mit diessen Werten anfangen kann


----------



## Joho (23. Januar 2012)

GTX 580 s.o.c.:   61,4%   was ne Wurstkarte.


----------



## Metty79 (23. Januar 2012)

68,8%


----------



## Alte-Schule (23. Januar 2012)

Ich habe ne Palit GF104 komme auf 71,1%.

Ist hier im Forum nicht jemand mit einer ASUS MARS II unterwegs? Ich glaube das ist auch sein Forenname ASUS MARS II, könnte diese Person nicht mal testen was GPU-Z bei seiner Karte ausspuckt?

Vielen Dank!!!

Die Karte müsste dann um die 110% je GPU sein.


----------



## Sonnendieb (23. Januar 2012)

108,9%

Gainward 560ti Phantom 1024mb


----------



## billythekitt (23. Januar 2012)

72,3%

EVGA GTX580 Superclocked Batman Edition


----------



## Braineater (23. Januar 2012)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das deine GPU beschädigt ist denn selbst mit 46,6% solltest du 780MHz mit nicht mehr als 1,01Volt brauchen, mit 1,013V schaffe ich 823MHz habe 96,9%.
> Möglicherweise kühlt dein Kühler nicht korrekt, wieviel Grad hast du denn bei BF3 und 1,038V?


 
wie bei cpus gilt das sich auch jede gpu anders takten lässt. wenn die karte nunmal soviel spannung benötigt, dann wirds so sein. Defekt ist der Chip deswegen lange noch nicht. Und auserdem greift gigabyte gerne mal in die ******* bei OC versionen.

Auf den Wert von GPU-Z kann man Null geben. Meine gtx570 2,5GB hat 97,7% hat eine VID von 0,963V...für 900Mhz sind schon 1,025V fällig -,-
wenn der chip doch so gut ist dann will ich die 900mhz bitte auch mit standardspannung


----------



## Exinferis (23. Januar 2012)

Ich habe ne Quality von 116.3%.
Ich denke das ist schon ganz ok.


----------



## 0815-TYP (23. Januar 2012)

GTX 570M (Notebook)

91,4%


----------



## Sethnix (23. Januar 2012)

*Einfach mal mit mach*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://puu.sh/emEg
Und nu?


----------



## lorenco (23. Januar 2012)

hmmmmm,na dann.
wenn es denn so ist.


----------



## hanfi104 (23. Januar 2012)

Braineater schrieb:


> wie bei cpus gilt das sich auch jede gpu anders takten lässt. wenn die karte nunmal soviel spannung benötigt, dann wirds so sein. Defekt ist der Chip deswegen lange noch nicht. Und auserdem greift gigabyte gerne mal in die ******* bei OC versionen.
> 
> Auf den Wert von GPU-Z kann man Null geben. Meine gtx570 2,5GB hat 97,7% hat eine VID von 0,963V...für 900Mhz sind schon 1,025V fällig -,-
> wenn der chip doch so gut ist dann will ich die 900mhz bitte auch mit standardspannung


 
Was heißt da schon? 900dürften bei mir erst so ab 1,05V oder mehr laufen.

btw 96,9%


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. Januar 2012)

69,4% für eine GTX480 Zotac AMP! 

Möglicherweise ist für jeden Chip ein Optimum von 100% vorgesehen. Also hohe fehlerfreie Leistung bei wenig Spannung. Alles was mehr Spannung braucht oder Fehler generiert bekommt eben Punktabzug - abhängig von den generierten Fehlern.


----------



## mickythebeagle (24. Januar 2012)

AMD@OPA schrieb:


> 87,7% mit einer MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC.


 
Da hab ich mit der selben Karte 94,9%
Nur der Progger selber weiss wie das jetzt zu werten ist


----------



## Westcoast (24. Januar 2012)

meine ASUS GTX 570 52,6%, was für eine krücke lach.


----------



## sethdiabolos (24. Januar 2012)

Palit GTX 570 104%...

Die 341€ damals haben sich wirklich sehr gelohnt...;D


----------



## LaWaCOBRA (24. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mit meiner EVGA 580 3GB 84%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das jetzt nen guter oder nen schlechter Wert?


----------



## Braineater (24. Januar 2012)

manmanman wie viele wollen das noch fragen?
Deine Karte ist schrott die kannste wegwerfen (aber sag mir bitte wo)  Alles unter 999% geht mal garnicht!

...
Bis jetzt kann noch keiner die Werte zu 100% deuten, aber man kann davon ausgehen das karten die gegen 100% gehen bessere Chipqualität haben, da der Chip für einen bestimmten Takt weniger Spannung benötigt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Januar 2012)

Braineater schrieb:
			
		

> manmanman wie viele wollen das noch fragen?
> Deine Karte ist schrott die kannste wegwerfen (aber sag mir bitte wo)  Alles unter 999% geht mal garnicht!
> 
> ...
> Bis jetzt kann noch keiner die Werte zu 100% deuten, aber man kann davon ausgehen das karten die gegen 100% gehen bessere Chipqualität haben, da der Chip für einen bestimmten Takt weniger Spannung benötigt



Warum hab ich dann nur über 80%?


----------



## LaWaCOBRA (24. Januar 2012)

Also da meine GTX 580 10 Jahre Garantie hat und ich die Teile nicht übertakte ist es mir so was von egal was da steht.
Wenn die karte kein Bild mehr machen sollte wird sie eingeschickt.


----------



## Spinal (24. Januar 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Warum hab ich dann nur über 80%?


 
Andere haben um die 50% - 60%, wo ist das Problem? Ist doch ein guter Wert 
Ich vermute mal, die einzelnen Hersteller werden bei den Chips nicht selektieren, egal ob eine übertaktete  Karte oder normale Karte entstehen soll. Vielleicht kann man ja eine bestimmte Qualitätsstufe ordern? Ich finde es auffällig das Gigabyte Karten eher schlechter abschneiden oder?

bye
Spinal


----------



## LaWaCOBRA (24. Januar 2012)

Ich habe bis vor kurzem ne Gigabyte 6970oc in meinem System gehabt, die lief nicht vernünftig auf ihren 900MHZ Chiptakt.
Konnte keine zwei Monitore anschließen wenn ich ne Systembewertung gemacht habe´.
Karte stürtze reproduzierbar mit schwarzen Bild ab.
habe ich nur einen Monitor dran gehabt ging es ohne Fehler.
Bin auch persönlich nicht so von Gigabyte überzeugt, die produzieren im mom viel Schrott.


----------



## Spinal (24. Januar 2012)

Ich finde das Thema interessant, auch wenn noch niemand so richtig was über diese Werte sagen kann.
Ich bin zu faul eine Liste aus diesem thread zu machen, aber hier habe ich eine Liste aus dem evga Forum:

GTX590...............................60.0/59.0, 66.9/67.9, 81.4/XXX.X, 74.6/76.9 

 GTX580 Classified Ultra.......63.7, 65.0, 65.0, 67.4, 68.3, 

 GTX580 Classified...............60.9, 68.0, 68.0, 72.9, 74.6, 76.9, 79.1, 81.4, 88.9, 90.0, 94.0, 

 GTX580...............................55.4, 58.0, 59.7, 63.4, 68.7,  69.4, 75.4, 75.4, 77.7, 77.7, 80.3, 82.9, 82.9, 83.4, 84.0, 84.6, 84.6,  84.9, 85.1, 85.7, 86.3,  86.3, 86.9, 88.6, 89.1, 89.7, 92.0, 99.4,  101.7, 105.1, 

 GTX570..............................60.6,  63.4, 66.6, 69.1, 70.6, 71.7, 76.683.0, 83.7, 85.7, 87.5, 89.7, 90.0,  91.7, 91.7, 101.1, 102.0, 103.4, 104.3, 118.0 

 GTX560 Ti 448 Classified....66.6, 67.7, 92.9, 80.0, 

 GTX560 Ti..........................59.4, 68.4, 84.9, 87.0, 98.6, 103.8, 117.4 

 GTX560.............................60.9 

 GTX480.............................48.9, 56.3, 59.4, 78.9 

 GTX470.............................57.4, 74.0, 

 GTX460............................33.4, 41.8, 50.0, 50.3, 57.9, 66.9, 68.9, 73.7, 75.0, 

 GT420M (Laptop)...........812.9 

Sehr auffällig sind die Werte der Classified Ultra. Denn die Chips zu den Karten sollten speziell ausgewählt sein. Das könnte man anhand der gleichbleibenden Zahlen auch so deuten, nur warum gerade ca. 65% ?

bye
Spinal


----------



## rUdeBoy (24. Januar 2012)

ASIC Quality: 110.9%

(GTX570 SC von EVGA)


----------



## spionkaese (24. Januar 2012)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ich finde das Thema interessant, auch wenn noch niemand so richtig was über diese Werte sagen kann.
> Ich bin zu faul eine Liste aus diesem thread zu machen, aber hier habe ich eine Liste aus dem evga Forum:
> 
> GTX590...............................60.0/59.0, 66.9/67.9, 81.4/XXX.X, 74.6/76.9
> ...


 Naja, vielleicht werden sie ja nicht nach niedriger VID ausgewählt sondern z.B. nach nem ASIC ~ 65


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Januar 2012)

Spinal schrieb:


> Sehr auffällig sind die Werte der Classified Ultra. Denn die Chips zu den Karten sollten speziell ausgewählt sein. Das könnte man anhand der gleichbleibenden Zahlen auch so deuten, nur warum gerade ca. 65% ?
> 
> bye
> Spinal


 
Es könnte sein, dass eine "niedrige" ASIC-quality mit hohen Spannungen und Strömen zurechtkommt, diese umgekehrt aber auch benötigt. 
D.h. mehr Spannung, mehr Takt --> mehr Leistung, mehr Verbrauch.


----------



## Braineater (24. Januar 2012)

Das wird sein wie bei CPUs...niedrige VID = Mehr Takt bei weniger spannung, dafür aber wärmer...hohe VID= vergleichsweise hohe spannung nötig, dafür aber kühler


----------



## Bruce112 (24. Januar 2012)

habe 96.9 % standartakt 470gtx

meine karte hatt ne spannung standart mit 0.900 vcore 

wer will kaufen 1000 euro


----------



## ph1driver (24. Januar 2012)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> wer will kaufen 1000 euro



Verkauft wird nur im Marktplatz.


----------



## freder (24. Januar 2012)

92,98%  (MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC)
Läuft bei mir mit 950 MHz und 987 mV
Bringt mir jetzt echt viel


----------



## Spinal (24. Januar 2012)

Braineater schrieb:


> Das wird sein wie bei CPUs...niedrige VID = Mehr Takt bei weniger spannung, dafür aber wärmer...hohe VID= vergleichsweise hohe spannung nötig, dafür aber kühler


 
Vielleicht ist es ja wirklich so, das die richtig "guten" Chips gar nicht so gutes Übertaktungspotenzial haben sondern ein Mittelweg gefunden werden muss. Und der liegt vielleicht bei 65% 

bye
Spinal


----------



## craiziks (24. Januar 2012)

1. GPU, GTX 470 Gainward: 98.0%
2. GPU, GTX 470 EVGA: 57.4%
3. GPU, GTX 470 Gainward: 72.6%


----------



## computertod (24. Januar 2012)

hm, meine GTX460 @715/1000/1430 bekommt 64%


----------



## cAson (24. Januar 2012)

Meine wird garnicht unterstützt ;/


----------



## freder (24. Januar 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> 70,3%
> Und das ist für Diejenigen, die wissen wollen was es bedeutet:
> qualitaet.html"]http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/news/software/anwendungprogramme/21192-gpu-z-058-mit-korrektem-pci-express-status-und-asic-qualitaet.html​[/URL]
> 812,4% sind schon etwas merkwürdig. Vielleicht meinte es 81,24%.​




Ah verstehe, also ist es die Qualität des Grafikkarten CHIP's? ​


----------



## Dre (24. Januar 2012)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das deine GPU beschädigt ist denn selbst mit 46,6% solltest du 780MHz mit nicht mehr als 1,01Volt brauchen, mit 1,013V schaffe ich 823MHz habe 96,9%.
> Möglicherweise kühlt dein Kühler nicht korrekt, wieviel Grad hast du denn bei BF3 und 1,038V?


 
Die Temperatur ist kein Problem. Furmark 1/2 Stunde, wird niemals heißer als 60-62°. Lautstärke ist sowieso super bei der Karte, unter Volllast minimal lauter als mein Netzteilkühler.
Vorgeschichte wenns jemanden interessiert: Hab die Karte gekauft, eingebaut und natürlich gleich mal gebencht was das Zeug hält. Unigine Heaven lief nicht zu Ende durch, es gab immer Blackscreens, die ich aber mit dem Taskmanager beheben konnte, um dann wieder normal ins Windows zurückzukehren.

Googlesuche ergab, dass die Karte vielleicht mehr Spannung braucht. Hab dann MSI Afterburner installiert, die Karte wurde bereits ab Werk mit 1,013 Volt befeuert, was ein Irrwitz ist bei 780/1560/1900 aber gut.... Nach Anhebung auf 1,038 läuft sie nun "relativ" stabil, für Grafikkanonen brauchts nochmal ein bisserl mehr: 1,05 Volt.

Hab dann eh länger hin und her überlegt ob ich reklamieren soll. Im Endeffekt aber, hab ich sie behalten. Übertakten will ich sowieso nicht, sondern eben ne leise Karte. Und das ist sie. Gigabyte wirds beim nächsten mal aber wohl sicher nicht mehr werden.


----------



## Braineater (24. Januar 2012)

Dre schrieb:


> Die Temperatur ist kein Problem. Furmark 1/2 Stunde, wird niemals heißer als 60-62°. Lautstärke ist sowieso super bei der Karte, unter Volllast minimal lauter als mein Netzteilkühler.
> Vorgeschichte wenns jemanden interessiert: Hab die Karte gekauft, eingebaut und natürlich gleich mal gebencht was das Zeug hält. Unigine Heaven lief nicht zu Ende durch, es gab immer Blackscreens, die ich aber mit dem Taskmanager beheben konnte, um dann wieder normal ins Windows zurückzukehren.
> 
> Googlesuche ergab, dass die Karte vielleicht mehr Spannung braucht. Hab dann MSI Afterburner installiert, die Karte wurde bereits ab Werk mit 1,013 Volt befeuert, was ein Irrwitz ist bei 780/1560/1900 aber gut.... Nach Anhebung auf 1,038 läuft sie nun "relativ" stabil, für Grafikkanonen brauchts nochmal ein bisserl mehr: 1,05 Volt.
> ...


 
Wieso bist du so verwundert über die hohe VID? Nicht jeder Chip ist gleich


----------



## Pumpi (24. Januar 2012)

LaWaCOBRA schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meiner EVGA 580 3GB 84%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi LaWa,

ich vermute bei den 580ern mit 3GB ist ein Wert über 80% vermutlich nichts außergewöhnliches, denn die Karten sind ja relativ spät erschienen. Somit ist davon auszugehen das auf den Karten "späte" Chips verbaut sind, die natürlich in ihrer Güte im Schnitt besser sein sollten als frühe Exemplare.

Meine 3GB Evgas haben wie erwähnt 85 und 101 % als ASICs Wert. Somit wäre deine Karte geeignet mein Gespann zu erweitern, denn da wird wohl nichts ausbremsen. Sollte ich mir doch noch im Neu-Abverkauf eine dritte Karte holen, dann würde alles unter 80% zurück an den Absender gehen, da ich meine Karten nicht negativ durch Prozentkrüppell nach unten ziehen möchte.

Ps: Ich bin privat sehr Kontaktfreudig  (in Bezug auf Grakas)



Dre schrieb:


> Die Temperatur ist kein Problem. Furmark 1/2 Stunde, wird niemals heißer als 60-62°. Lautstärke ist sowieso super bei der Karte, unter Volllast minimal lauter als mein Netzteilkühler.
> Vorgeschichte wenns jemanden interessiert: Hab die Karte gekauft, eingebaut und natürlich gleich mal gebencht was das Zeug hält. Unigine Heaven lief nicht zu Ende durch, es gab immer Blackscreens, die ich aber mit dem Taskmanager beheben konnte, um dann wieder normal ins Windows zurückzukehren.
> 
> Googlesuche ergab, dass die Karte vielleicht mehr Spannung braucht. Hab dann MSI Afterburner installiert, die Karte wurde bereits ab Werk mit 1,013 Volt befeuert, was ein Irrwitz ist bei 780/1560/1900 aber gut.... Nach Anhebung auf 1,038 läuft sie nun "relativ" stabil, für Grafikkanonen brauchts nochmal ein bisserl mehr: 1,05 Volt.
> ...


 
Schick sie als defekt zurück, kann nur besser werden was da kommt. Ist ja auch eine Frage des Wiederverkaufswertes. Kauft doch keiner so ein gehandycaptes Ding.


----------



## LaWaCOBRA (24. Januar 2012)

Hm ich denk nicht das ich meine karte in der nächsten Zeit verkaufe werde. Aber wie hier schon geschrieben wurde ist das nichts anderes als schlafend Hunde zu wecken. Ich sehe jetzt schon bei ebay die Aktionen laufen mit dem Satz meine karte hat ...... Prozent. Was für nen Schwachsinn. Her Leute jetzt mal im ernst karte macht Bild oder kein Bild. Scheiss was auf diesen Wert. Wenn ich nen karte kaufe die in der 500€ Klasse spielt sollte sie auch vernünftig laufen und warum die Dinger hochjubeln. Mir kommt es auf die Garantie an und da ist evga nunmal der beste Hersteller den ich kenn.


----------



## Pumpi (24. Januar 2012)

> Mir kommt es auf die Garantie an


 
Recht hast du, mir auch. Deswegen möchte ich Karten mit niedriger Einstandsvid. Karten mit niedriger Vid sind mit normal BIOS am höchsten unter den vorgegebenen 1,15 Volt auszureizen im max OC.

Das die Classified EVGAS möglicherweise tatsächlich bewusst auf Mittelwert selektiert sind, halte ich auch für plausibel, denn die OCer solcher Karten interessiert dann mit Sicherheit kein BIOS mehr oder andere "normale" Grenzen. Bei denen zählt ja nur absolutes max OC, egal wieviel Verbrauch...


----------



## LaWaCOBRA (24. Januar 2012)

Also habe gerade mal bei mir nachgesehn. Meine GTX 580 braucht unter Volllast 0.977v. 
Ich denke damit kann ich mehr als zufrieden sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumpi (24. Januar 2012)

Jupp,

unter Last pendeln meine zwischen 0,99V und 0,98V hin und her.


----------



## farming (24. Januar 2012)

56,1% bei einer EVGA GTX 580 Classified 
Standartmäßig 1,16V bei 855MHz, mit meinem Kühlmöglichkeiten und sehr viel Spannung gehen dennoch 1000MHz, mehr wollte ich garnicht  Verbrauch ist mir egal, Garantie habe ich ja weiter *<3 EVGA*


----------



## Braineater (24. Januar 2012)

EVGA gibt garantie auf den Kühlerwechsel, aber nicht auf Karte die durch zu hohes OC abrauchen


----------



## LaWaCOBRA (24. Januar 2012)

Jup das ist so richtig


----------



## Cungalunga (25. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mit meiner EVGA 560ti SC 86,6%

mfg Cunga


----------



## Gast XXXXX (25. Januar 2012)

Ich hab 2x GTX 470 (1x SC)
GTX470 EVGA : 41,1% (Schafft allein etwas um die 820MHz)
GTX470 EVGA SC : 56,3% (Schafft allein etwas um die 850MHz) 

Zusammen aber nur um die 800-815MHz

UV hab ich mich nicht mit beschäftigt...

Greetz


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Januar 2012)

freder schrieb:
			
		

> 92,98%  (MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC)
> Läuft bei mir mit 950 MHz und 987 mV
> Bringt mir jetzt echt viel



Auch nicht schlecht ... Meine ist 24/7 stable bei 980/1960/2430mhz@ 0,950v eventuell geht noch eine stufe tiefer aber dann muss ich sie erst flashen...weil 0,950v ist idle spannung


----------



## stimpi2k4 (25. Januar 2012)

Werde meine heute auch mal testen, sollte kein allzu hoher Wert rauskomen


----------



## Dre (25. Januar 2012)

Braineater schrieb:


> Wieso bist du so verwundert über die hohe VID? Nicht jeder Chip ist gleich


 
Bin ich nicht, ich antworte nur auf die Frage eines Vorposters.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (25. Januar 2012)

EVGA GTX 570 VID 0,975V mit OC 900MHz @1,1V stock


----------



## freder (25. Januar 2012)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht ... Meine ist 24/7 stable bei 980/1960/2430mhz@ 0,950v eventuell geht noch eine stufe tiefer aber dann muss ich sie erst flashen...weil 0,950v ist idle spannung


 
Nicht schlecht 
Ich muss auch nochmal rumprobieren, das geht bestimmt noch besser


----------



## JackOnell (26. Januar 2012)

Euer gruppenzwang hat mich dazu veranlasst auch mal zu schauen und was sagen mir die 72 oder 76% jetzt ?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (27. Januar 2012)

Also:
GPU: GTX460 (Gigabyte)
ASIC Quality: 57.6%
VID: 1.037 @ load | 0,0875 @ idle

- damit ich mich nun "besser fühle" kritzel ich einfach mit nem edding noch ne *1* vor die 57,6% u. toppe natürlich ALLE damit ! 

kleiner nachtrag ... gekauft im august 2010 ... seit dieser zeitspanne GPU @ 850MHz | Ram @ 1050MHz u. das ganze mit stock-vcore.
was soll ich sagen ... SIE flutscht & rennt immer noch.


----------



## guna7 (27. Januar 2012)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> ..... u. toppe natürlich ALLE damit !


 Das du dich da mal nicht täuscht. Hier hatte schon einer über 800%.


----------



## Medcha (27. Januar 2012)

Die Idee mit dem Wohlfühlen ist gut. Warum sucht sich nicht jeder n Wohlfühlwert aus? Für die ASIC Quality UND für den derben Windows Index. Da kommt man ausm Wohlfühlen dann gar nicht mehr raus. Das sollten wir an noch mehr stellen machen. Oft genug dran erinnert/gedacht und man glaubt den Wert. Ergebnis:. Weltfrieden bis in die Ewigkeit. Ich mach mit! 

ASIC QUALITY 97%
WINDOWS INDEX 8,0


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Januar 2012)

86,9%

Was kann ich damit jetzt anfangen ?


----------



## dr.cupido (27. Januar 2012)

105,6% GTX 570 VID 0,95

Übertaktbarkeit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> 86,9%
> 
> Was kann ich damit jetzt anfangen ?


 
Du kannst uns deine Standardspannung mitteilen, die sollte bei einer ASIC-quality von 86,9% nämlich deutlich weniger als 1,175V betragen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Januar 2012)

Das sind 1,149V 
Aber untervolten geht bis 0,93V ^^


----------



## erwinh (28. Januar 2012)

Zotac 470 AMP 59,1%


----------



## OctoCore (28. Januar 2012)

Medcha schrieb:


> WINDOWS INDEX 8,0



Jaaaa, klar.
Kaufmännisch gerundet? 
Aber so eine 8 ist an jeder Ecke rund. Da fühlt man sich gleich wohl.


----------



## HybridTheory (28. Januar 2012)

92,6 % ...

Graka siehe Sig


----------



## Andreas Perzing (28. Januar 2012)

66.0% mit meiner Gigabyte GeForce GTX460OC 1GB auf 750/1500/2000


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. Januar 2012)

Ubertakten bringt keinen Unterschird.
Mit 1200Mhz hab ich genauso 86,9% wie mit 925Mhz!


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ubertakten bringt keinen Unterschird.
> Mit 1200Mhz hab ich genauso 86,9% wie mit 925Mhz!


 
Wäre auch seltsam wenns anders wäre. Die ASIC-quality ist schließlich eine Chip-Eigenschaft, die sich nicht ändert.


----------



## Clawhammer (29. Januar 2012)

Bei der Graka hab ich 2x 7,9 und beim Prozessor 7,5 (Ram auch)

Die Qualitiy liegt bei 81,4%


----------

